# My webcomic, 2's A Company



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

Just a simple Tues, Thurs comic about 5 kids and their everyday lives. 

I would like critique if anyone is willing to give, but there's probably no reason to... I get enough of it from my YIM friends. 

P.S. Yes, I know I need to update...

2's A Company Link


----------



## Takun (Dec 24, 2008)

One thing.  As cute as the buttons are for previous and next are...they took me about a minute to find.  I know they have alt text but.... =/


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> One thing. As cute as the buttons are for previous and next are...they took me about a minute to find. I know they have alt text but.... =/


 
Yeah, sorry about that. I'm actually trying to get around to making new buttons, but with the lack of tablet and whatnot, I'm not being very successful.

But thanks for the word of advice.


----------



## Takun (Dec 25, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. I'm actually trying to get around to making new buttons, but with the lack of tablet and whatnot, I'm not being very successful.
> 
> But thanks for the word of advice.




Mhmmm.  A little bit more cleaning up of the site would potentially help.  Other than that, it's definitely looking fine :3


----------



## NightWolf714 (Dec 27, 2008)

It looks like a nice comic. I would make a couple of suggestions though. One is about the buttons. I know someone mentioned it already, but I wanted to point out that I like them and that I don't think that you need to change them, per say. I would just add text under them, like "next" "first" etc. 

The second thing is that the background, while simple, seems a little busy when you look below at the comments area. 

I haven't read the comics yet, although it looks cute. I'm putting it on my "need to start reading" list though.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Not many Responses here, but i do say this is a very charming comic that has humor, and that slice of life feel, especially if your in the same age group as the characters. It's very fun to see how things unfold. It's got my #1 favorite comic as of now, for being the one to show me the light and start drawing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 14, 2009)

I like that the pants weren't modified to fit tails, they're regular pants xD Tails all sticking out of the top and shit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 14, 2009)

Run for your lives! It's another necro'd thread! :O


----------



## Toaster (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks nice...............


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 15, 2009)

Let me just take this opportunity to point out how much I LOVE YOUR COMIC JOHAN

=3 =3 =3 =3 =3 =3 =3 =3 =3 =3


----------

